# drooling python?!



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i was just chillen with my brother's ball python while he was cleaning its cage and it starting drooling on me
 








this clear, semi-thick, sticky liquid was coming from his mouth.... not that much, but a few mL's....

he ate like a week or 2 ago and has done his business already.... should we worry?

btw- his skin feels great and his colors are fine (i think he shed a few weeks ago)


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

sounds odd


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

well he is coiled in his basking spot... which is good sign i think (they lay stretched out to breathe easier with a respitory infection)

maybe he drank some water before i was playing with him.... ill see how he is in a few hours


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Most likely it was water... but if RI, well that's not too great.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

It was probably just regurgatating from being handled right after drinking water.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

yup, im chillen with him now and hes breathing normally, no drooling!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good to know









Hope he stays well, they're awesome little pets


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> Someone else had something like this happen to their BP, should help.
> [snapback]1046551[/snapback]​


Huntx7 I don't think you can cite other sites I would remove it just some friendly advice


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

spec-v said:


> huntx7 said:
> 
> 
> > http://forums.waterwolves.com/index.php?showtopic=84563
> ...


why wouldnt he be able to? never heard of that.......

yea hes got a really good temperment, a little lazy, but hes fun..... and im surprised how big he was.... at least 3.5 ft, im used to seeing him curled up in his tank


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

shutter13 said:


> spec-v said:
> 
> 
> > huntx7 said:
> ...


isin't it considered take from another site without expressed permission???


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

I didn't take anything from them, it was just a link... =/ Not sure but I don't see anything wrong with it IMO.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> I didn't take anything from them, it was just a link... =/ Not sure but I don't see anything wrong with it IMO.
> [snapback]1046875[/snapback]​


Not tryin to flame you just PM xenon and ask him or an admin just tryin to keep ya from doin somtin that I have seen frowned down on. it is all good man wasn't tryin to piss ya off


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Yeah I know you're not trying to flame me, didn't mean to sound that way. Didn't mean to sound grumpy lol, sorry.

He's already seen it so I'll go ahead and move it off.

Thanks.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Just tryin to look out for ya bro


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Appreciate it


----------

